# PEX water supply systems



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Terry Williams said:


> I wasn't talking about radiant floor heating but connections to direct radiation exceeding 1 1/2 and up. This would speed installation time.


Been using it on the west side of the state for the past two years only copper is to make the high temp loop and more for support
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Terry Williams (Dec 20, 2000)

Thats interesting, doesn't it have to be so far away from the venting as well. Thanks for the update though I still use black iron and copper. What about steam?


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Terry Williams said:


> Thats interesting, doesn't it have to be so far away from the venting as well. Thanks for the update though I still use black iron and copper. What about steam?


As far as I'm aware, they still don't have anything out with adequate temp ratings for low pressure steam.


----------

